# A levels pre-meds result



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

What did you get?? 


Also those who are already in medical colleges please post your grades as well?

I got A in bio and 2Bs in Phys in Chem. Also a B in math


Do you think I have a chance at med school? Im dying..... I was expecting 4 As


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

2 As in Bio and Physics, 1 B in Chem at 78%.... missd straight As by freakin 2%  ,,,,, dont worry our results arent that bad we should get in somewher or the other, things mostly depend on admission tests anyways..


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got an A in bio..a B in chem..and a C in phy..a C for godsakes...Jeez I'm pceed right now..Will I still be able to make the 60% equivalence?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

saadfaiz92 said:


> I got an A in bio..a B in chem..and a C in phy..a C for godsakes...Jeez I'm pceed right now..Will I still be able to make the 60% equivalence?


A and a C average out to make 2 B... hence equivalence of 3 Bs in A lvl should convert to a respectable score


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Best of luck is all i could wish
wasnt the MCAT taken for this year?
you all appeared?


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

ramo91 said:


> A and a C average out to make 2 B... hence equivalence of 3 Bs in A lvl should convert to a respectable score


Thanks for the info man!


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

It all depends on your fsc equivalence and in fsc equivalence,your 8 olevel subject scores are added along with your A levels and given equal weightage so if you have straight As in O level but bs and cs in alevel,you are ok but one with bad O level grades is screwed regardless of their alevel score(well not regardless but a level score than has much less effect).
I am a little woried about ibcc equivalnce this year due to introduction of A* grade and subsequent lower percentages of other gades.Previoulsy A grade was given 85%,B 75%,C 65% n hencefoth but now what??!
Bdw I have gotten 2Bs and a C in physics(i was expecting 2A and a B).Bdw have 7As and B in O level,i hope my fsc equivalence is enough for private med colleges??!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Actually for most medical colleges 40% weightage is for interscience/ A level equivalece and 10% for O'level equivalence while the rest is for entrance test and interview...


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

what board have you guys done your A levels from? My results wont be out till like the 19th of august #eek


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

GCE A levels (cie board)


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> GCE A levels (cie board)


oh okay, i did AQA so i'll be getting my result on the 19th


----------



## HMed (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait I thought they just care about your science subjects in Olevels?? And it's only a ten % weightage for sure..?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

HMed said:


> Wait I thought they just care about your science subjects in Olevels?? And it's only a ten % weightage for sure..?


No dude, Fsc has 40% weightage also in admissions to most unis , O'levels usually has 10% weightage, your correct .... but not just sciences overall equivalence marks in O'levels..


----------



## spartan MD (Sep 18, 2010)

did gce edexcel. got 3 As in biology physics and chemistry. but that still didnt help me get into a medical college. but now i am in a medical college anyway, on international seat.#happy


----------



## HMed (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not a dude... -_-

lol hm


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

HMed said:


> I'm not a dude... -_-
> 
> lol hm


lol.... sorry, you can never tell on this forum! ....(except when its really obvious)


----------



## PontiacGTO97 (Sep 25, 2010)

i got 2 A* and 1 B..
B in chemistry...still trying to get into a medical college though. goddamn fsc..


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

PontiacGTO97 said:


> i got 2 A* and 1 B..
> B in chemistry...still trying to get into a medical college though. goddamn fsc..


yeap i second you! god damn ibcc


----------



## Aqua397 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey!

Has anyone here also given A levels Maths? I wanted to know if IBCC considers Maths aswell for the A levels equivalency for Pre-med.

All the best for admissions!


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Aqua397 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Has anyone here also given A levels Maths? I wanted to know if IBCC considers Maths aswell for the A levels equivalency for Pre-med.
> 
> All the best for admissions!


they dont consider ur a level math grades for premed equivalence. they dont even look at it. i got two equivalences made. one for premed and the other pre eng. math doesnt affect ur score as long as its a level math. o level math grades are taken into account


----------

